# Paul E (thumb) Levers?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Anyone use the Paul E levers? Thoughts? Thanks.

http://www.paulcomp.com/elever.html


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Very well made.
I, however, prefer the longer levers by TRP or TEKTRO for my FG Front Brake.
John


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

They look cool. I just considered them - they look well made. My LBS sold me a tektro that looks just like it. I widened the clamp with my drill and grinder attachment and now have a custom $12.00 lever. I'm sure the e-paul quality beats mine.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*unique?*



David Loving said:


> They look cool. I just considered them - they look well made. My LBS sold me a tektro that looks just like it. I widened the clamp with my drill and grinder attachment and now have a custom $12.00 lever. I'm sure the e-paul quality beats mine.


These are the only ones I've seen that are designed to fit behind the bars and be activated with your thumb. More discreet? Are there others like that? Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thumb?  

just a normal, albeit pricey, brake lever.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

This is the tektro I installed


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

It just seems more natural to me to have the brake lever in front of my bar.
I ride a road bar with a 26mm center section.
I bought a TEKTRO Brake Lever with a 26mm clamp (TEKTRO RL726) so I can position it right up against the stem on the left bar, and the cable housing/cable curves nicely down to to my front Campy Brake.
Works well, and provides almost full access to the top of the left bar.

View attachment 160649

These are the TEKTRO RL720's and the only difference is the clamp diameter.

John


----------



## SSSasky (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't know where you heard that they are a thumb lever, but I'm about 99.9% sure you heard wrong. These are just meant as a very minimalist, purpose made alternative to the 'in-line' levers lots of fixed gear riders were using. I really doubt you could get any functional braking power out of your thumb...


----------



## vatukoula gold (May 27, 2008)

I've use the e-lever on my "gravel road bike." I've used it in both positions but prefer the "trigger" position. *To me* max power seems to be just past half way; seems to lend itself to the thumb position

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/GaY42qS_yJDvfVpwBiSIFg?authkey=Gv1sRgCLqR84rzm4P-gQE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_baN8BhM8iSE/ScWUmLD0tsI/AAAAAAAABlQ/AxvbvfWuZEs/s800/IMG_4372.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/VatukoulaGold/Fixies?authkey=Gv1sRgCLqR84rzm4P-gQE&feat=embedwebsite">Fixies</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

They are "cute" and are very good quality. But even the cheapo Nashbars work very well. Just ask Dave Hickey.

I just need to do a "Hickey" and strip the black anodizing off my J&B sourced cheapo and I'll be "stylin'"!!


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

using the gold finger from dia compe - i still use 2 fingers rather then 1 though. definitely a fashion over function item

<img src="http://adecadentexistence.com/images/random/00%20bicycles/DSC_6269.jpg">

<img src="http://adecadentexistence.com/images/random/00%20bicycles/DSC_6271.jpg">

i had to drill out/widen the diameter of the clamp, but other then that it was straight forward.


----------

